# Mexico Beach with pics



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed over to MB for the weekend. Only caught one king on Saturday and then spent the day at the beach, pool, etc. While at the condo on Saturday, a gentlemen was leaving and gave me some tips on duster colors and location. Had much better luck on Sunday - caught four kings (one 34" and one 37") and one nice spanish.

Had been studying the differences between spanish and juvi kings. Seemed like the best way was the dorsal fin being darker and taller on the spanish. It was much easier to tell once we had a 25 king and a 23" spanish in the boat.

Great time. Our 9 year old boy caught the 34" and our11 year old girl caught the shark in the picture.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Great report! Your kids would win the Junior Angler division at the Emerald Coast Mako Owners Funament with that king!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sailor -- thanks for the comments. When and where is that funament?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Georgiaboy,one of the easiest ways to tell em apart is the lateral line. On a King the line will drop off at about a 45 deg angle and then turn up. (like a J hook). On a Spanish it will have less of a taper and then flatten out , no upward turn. Once you see the two side by side you'll see the dif. Looks like you guys had a good day, thanks for the report.

Skip


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *lastcast (6/15/2009)*Georgiaboy,one of the easiest ways to tell em apart is the lateral line. On a King the line will drop off at about a 45 deg angle and then turn up. (like a J hook). On a Spanish it will have less of a taper and then flatten out , no upward turn. Once you see the two side by side you'll see the dif. Looks like you guys had a good day, thanks for the report.
> 
> Skip


I had heard about the lateral line; however, I was finding that very difficult if you don't have a comparison on hand. When having a small but legal king in the boat and then a large spanish yesterday, the lateral line difference was clear. In looking at those two fish, the dorsal fin seemed to me to be the most dominant difference.

Looks like it will take some more practice and I look forward to the learning opportunities.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Georgiaboy (6/15/2009)*Sailor -- thanks for the comments. When and where is that funament?




Georgiaboy - the funament is this weekend - June 19 -20 here in Destin. The awards cookout is Saturday afternoon at the Quality Inn in Fort Walton by the pool. You can find more information at www.ecmako.com


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice post! Looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

The spanish will always have the "black flag" on their dorsal. Kings don't.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

georgiaboy.... looks like you have a fish grab holder with a scale. what did the 37" king weigh?... good report... thanks


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bluejay (6/15/2009)*georgiaboy.... looks like you have a fish grab holder with a scale. what did the 37" king weigh?... good report... thanks


The 37" king weighed 16 pounds and the 34" king weighed 11 pounds.

thanks for the response


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - looks like y'all had a great time and most importantly one those kids will remember.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

man i love that area down there. along 98 from tyndall all the way to perry is one of my favorite drives. good job on the kings and spanish


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Kingin with the kids that is awesome.


----------

